# colonoscopy done and over with (my story)



## tgr17 (Jun 26, 2007)

If you have read any of my previous post you know how nervous I was about having the procedure. When I arrived for the colonoscopy today I actually almost backed out.... I went back to the waiting room and they had to convince me to come back in. I requested something for all the anxiety and they actually gave me something prior to even going back to the room for the colonoscopy. Whatever it was it calmed my nervous and I didn't care anymore. I remember being wheeled into the room and them starting the anethesia but thats it. The next thing I new I was waking up. It wasn't so bad however its not something I want to do again for a very long time either. The prep really is the worst part. The great news is I am officially IBS now. Everything looked normal. They had been looking to see if I had Crohn's or ulcerative colitis so IBS is a blessing. My advide to anyone freaking out like me about this would be to see if they can give you something to calm your nerves. It really helped me and I'm glad I know now that I'm not dying of some serious disease or something.


----------



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

tgr17 said:


> If you have read any of my previous post you know how nervous I was about having the procedure. When I arrived for the colonoscopy today I actually almost backed out.... I went back to the waiting room and they had to convince me to come back in. I requested something for all the anxiety and they actually gave me something prior to even going back to the room for the colonoscopy. Whatever it was it calmed my nervous and I didn't care anymore. I remember being wheeled into the room and them starting the anethesia but thats it. The next thing I new I was waking up. It wasn't so bad however its not something I want to do again for a very long time either. The prep really is the worst part. The great news is I am officially IBS now. Everything looked normal. They had been looking to see if I had Crohn's or ulcerative colitis so IBS is a blessing. My advide to anyone freaking out like me about this would be to see if they can give you something to calm your nerves. It really helped me and I'm glad I know now that I'm not dying of some serious disease or something.


Congrats on getting it done. It is such a relief to have it done with and have that piece of mind. And definately to anyone having one, ask for something if you're having too much anxiety. It's your body, you should feel comfortable.


----------

